# 08 tundra + boss plow



## 04tundra

Whats up everyone, well this is my second year with this set-up. I'm 21 yrs old and am trying to start my own property management business. The truck has a 3 / 1.5 toytec lift on it. The plow is only 7' wide which was all i could find when i bought it but im looking to get a 7'6'' before next year. im also looking to get a daniels pull plow this year before the snow flies..


----------



## mercer_me

Very nice Tundra. Like you said, you definitely need a bigger plow.


----------



## 07titan

Hey man - nice setup! I have a rear plow you may be interested in. It's a super plow. 8', brand new blue top battery. wireless. Hooks right into your hitch, uses your 7way plug to trickle charge the battery as you plow. Great for ballast weight. I'm in the air of getting rid of it, but if I find anyone looking for a rear plow, I may consider. I used it ALL last year, until I got enough $$ to buy a new front plow. The plow is sitting out front right now. It's 4 yrs old. I'll find some pics and let me know if your interested. Perfect for residential drives. Back up to the garage, drop it, pull forward a truck length, lift, back up and use your front plow to push away. Its the SuperPlow EZ8. The biggest one made.


----------



## 04tundra

pmed you, thanks for the compliments


----------



## 07titan

04tundra;1534981 said:


> pmed you, thanks for the compliments


My box is empty lol unless you didn't pm me. Lol


----------



## 07titan

Try sending the pm again. Maybe you have to be "friends" to send pms? I don't know. I can't even delete a spam pm I got back in october. Yet it's the only pm I have lol you can email me at [email protected] if it's easier.


----------



## grandview

Need 10 posts to send love notes to each other.


----------



## 07titan

Ha - can't just fold and hand over anymore. Always something.  Have you seen the Meyers Super V for half tons? I was looking for a V plow for my Titan but didn't think of Meyers. LOL Your Tundra looks good. Are you doing more residential drives? Or commercial?


----------



## 07titan

What light you have up top? I just got the STL 18in light bar. Looks close to yours.


----------



## 07titan

grandview;1535412 said:


> Need 10 posts to send love notes to each other.


Love notes - hmm lol Don't know what to say to that lol I'm not on here too much so didn't realize the post count!  Thanks


----------



## plowguy43

07titan;1535419 said:


> Ha - can't just fold and hand over anymore. Always something.  Have you seen the Meyers Super V for half tons? I was looking for a V plow for my Titan but didn't think of Meyers. LOL Your Tundra looks good. Are you doing more residential drives? Or commercial?


You should check out the Snowdogg VMD


----------



## 04tundra

> Need 10 posts to send love notes to each other.


lol thats funny



> Ha - can't just fold and hand over anymore. Always something. Have you seen the Meyers Super V for half tons? I was looking for a V plow for my Titan but didn't think of Meyers. LOL Your Tundra looks good. Are you doing more residential drives? Or commercial?
> 
> What light you have up top? I just got the STL 18in light bar. Looks close to yours.


to be honest I dont even remember what light I have but i know its a cheap off brand, but super bright even on a sunny day and never had a problem yet (knock on wood).

ehh i just want a bigger straight blade...i do all resi driveways..trying to build up capital to invest in more equipment and stuff to be able to handle bigger accounts. working hard to sustain this as a life-long career.


----------



## sld92e_23

nice setup...you def need a bigger plow..one that will fit into those commercial guides you have on that poly ..lol


----------



## 07titan

if I knew how to post a picture I'd like to show you my Western HTS I just put on my titan., I'm using my phone so I'm not sure how.


----------



## sld92e_23

you should try to get one of these ..lol



















04tundra;1536726 said:


> lol thats funny
> 
> to be honest I dont even remember what light I have but i know its a cheap off brand, but super bright even on a sunny day and never had a problem yet (knock on wood).
> 
> ehh i just want a bigger straight blade...i do all resi driveways..trying to build up capital to invest in more equipment and stuff to be able to handle bigger accounts. working hard to sustain this as a life-long career.


----------



## 04tundra

thats an awesome lookin truck, i wish i had the funds for a bigger blade but for right now this will have to do..mine needs new tires for inspection so im saving up for 295/70 nitto terra grapplers. i was even thinking of bringing it to my buddy to weld some extensions on the plow and call it a day lol.


----------



## jmac5058

295/70 s will be very wide for snow traction , narrower is better for plowing.


----------



## 07titan

There - I'm on my laptop to post a pic! lol I use the Western HTS.

As for tires - Mine are like 265/55/17 for plowing. I run 295/70/17 in summer. I ran the 265 last year and only put in 4 wheel drive for about 10 secs.


----------



## mercer_me

sld92e_23;1537901 said:


> you should try to get one of these.


I really want to buy a Tundra of my own and either put a Fisher 7.5' XBlade or an 8' HD on it.


----------



## linycctitan

04tundra;1538377 said:


> thats an awesome lookin truck, i wish i had the funds for a bigger blade but for right now this will have to do..mine needs new tires for inspection so im saving up for 295/70 nitto terra grapplers. i was even thinking of bringing it to my buddy to weld some extensions on the plow and call it a day lol.


FYI - I have the tires you're wanting, one word, don't. I am running the 295/70/17 Terra Grapplers and can tell you that they pretty much suck on packed snow/ice. They do very well in the rain, sun and sand, and hold their own in dry powdery snow, but wet or packed snow or ice they get really sketchy. As soon as I can swing it I'll be going to 285/70 Goodyear Duratracs. Before the TerraCrap's I was running 285/70 Goodyear Silent Armor ProGrades which were amazing year round and I got over 50k out them, but like that the Duratracs are a bit more aggressive.


----------



## dt5150

^^ what he said. the terra graps suck on ice or packed snow. for me they weren't really that great on powder either. and they only lasted about 24k miles, even with regular rotations at 5k intervals. couldn't wait to get rid of them. got those off and got some goodyear duratracs. talk about night and day! can't say enough good things about the duratracs.


----------



## jasonv

linycctitan;1540028 said:


> FYI - I have the tires you're wanting, one word, don't. I am running the 295/70/17 Terra Grapplers and can tell you that they pretty much suck on packed snow/ice. They do very well in the rain, sun and sand, and hold their own in dry powdery snow, but wet or packed snow or ice they get really sketchy. As soon as I can swing it I'll be going to 285/70 Goodyear Duratracs. Before the TerraCrap's I was running 285/70 Goodyear Silent Armor ProGrades which were amazing year round and I got over 50k out them, but like that the Duratracs are a bit more aggressive.


^^^ What he said. The Duratracs if you're going for year-round traction in soft stuff, like sand or mud. SilentArmor if you're mostly thinking WINTER traction, the SilentArmor's will give you better winter traction than duratracs, the duratracs will give you better sand/mud, and will definitely be (relatively) noisy.

And try to aim for NARROW tires. You can go as tall as you want, really, but wide things like 285mm and you'll be suffering from excessive flotation. You don't want to float in snow, you want to compress/pack the snow into the treads to increase its holding power.

Contrary to popular belief, it is not about digging to the hard stuff under the snow, but rather, the more you squeeze the snow down, the stronger it becomes, and the more torque it will hold before you slip.


----------



## linycctitan

dt5150;1608158 said:


> ^^ what he said. the terra graps suck on ice or packed snow. for me they weren't really that great on powder either. and they only lasted about 24k miles, even with regular rotations at 5k intervals. couldn't wait to get rid of them. got those off and got some goodyear duratracs. talk about night and day! can't say enough good things about the duratracs.


I wish I could get these TerraCrap's to wear out, haven't been rotating them, beating the snot out of them and they are wearing like freaking iron! Tried finding a buyer for them, but nobody local wanted them, so i am reduced to doing this until they finally wear out so I can justify the $1300.


----------

